# Snow Plow for Polaris Ranger????????



## wilhelm builder (Dec 10, 2010)

I recently had the following posted under the Non Commercial Snow Removal Forum. I am new to this website and was instructed to post it under the ATV/UTV Forum.

I just bough a 2010 Polaris Ranger and have been looking for a plow. I used to have a Polaris ATV Sportsman and used a small Glacier Plow. I live in a neighborhood in Delaware and will only be plowing driveways for family and friends (not for hire). I just priced out a 72-inch Glacier Plow at the Polaris dealership. The cost is $945.00 without the winch. They had a 72 inch Cycle Country for $785.00. They are trying hard to sell the Glacier because they have it in stock (I think that is why?). They made it sound as if it would be easier to put on then the Cycle Country. I am going to buy something, just looking for some advice. Last year Delaware got hit with 3 major snow storms (2 feet each storm). The Glacier Plow did not handle that, I had to keep up with the snow fall during the storm, but that is not normal for Delaware.


----------



## Deckscapes (Oct 24, 2006)

Boss makes UTV plows and have both Straight blades and V-Blades... Very impressive blades


----------



## hondarider94 (Jan 10, 2010)

wilhelm builder;1152112 said:


> I recently had the following posted under the Non Commercial Snow Removal Forum. I am new to this website and was instructed to post it under the ATV/UTV Forum.
> 
> I just bough a 2010 Polaris Ranger and have been looking for a plow. I used to have a Polaris ATV Sportsman and used a small Glacier Plow. I live in a neighborhood in Delaware and will only be plowing driveways for family and friends (not for hire). I just priced out a 72-inch Glacier Plow at the Polaris dealership. The cost is $945.00 without the winch. They had a 72 inch Cycle Country for $785.00. They are trying hard to sell the Glacier because they have it in stock (I think that is why?). They made it sound as if it would be easier to put on then the Cycle Country. I am going to buy something, just looking for some advice. Last year Delaware got hit with 3 major snow storms (2 feet each storm). The Glacier Plow did not handle that, I had to keep up with the snow fall during the storm, but that is not normal for Delaware.


I own a cycle country plow. I havent seen a glacier plow but ill tell you that the cycle country is EXTREMELY EASY to attach ONCE BUILT. I cant tell you how hard it is to build it but it takes maybe 1 minutes to fully install the plow onto the atv after its been built and setup. ( like if you used it a winter, put it away, took it out next winter it would take 1 minute to put on.)


----------



## tcfirerescue13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Check out the boss v-plow for honda big red thread. It has some picks of the boss and it looks sweet


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

for what he needs to plow that plow would be cost prohibitive,imo


i lived in laurel de, for a couple years when i was 16, the bastids pulled me over in what was referred to as a snowstorm.

i think it was 6'', the cop walks up pissed then he sen my ny plates and shook his head and said be careful. 

kinda cool being so close to state lines though hahaha


----------



## wilhelm builder (Dec 10, 2010)

I have decided to go with the cycle country. I hope it is not to hard to install


----------

